# Rebuilding the pump or should I?



## cold steel (May 26, 2011)

My Dad said the pump on the compressor was so I started taking it apart and actually everything was looking pretty good. so I called him and aske, what was bad on the pump? He said, it would run for about 20 mins and then stop. Cool down run for another 20 mins then stop?
This pump is on one of the moble units powered by a honda engine.
campbell hausfeld is the maker of the pump vt617255aj . So anyways, I was wondering if this sound like its the compressor to you? IF so what in the compressor is causing it?
Thanks!


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

SonnyT said:


> Could be associated with something that gets hot and it looses its connection until it cools off again. Is it the engine that stops and has to cool off? Could be the Carb or ignition coil and goes open when hot.


----------

